# Psychologist says CBT is a scam and a waste of patients time



## InTheWorldOfNiM (Oct 3, 2010)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...-term-solution-says-leading-psychologist.html


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Oct 11, 2014)

I have noticed already that psychology is a joke and psychologists suck. They should get a real job and be forced to actually WORK for their money.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Uh oh:

"CBT fails to address the root cause of many people’s problems, which often stem from traumatic experiences during their childhood"

Nope.


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Oct 11, 2014)

Why? Sounds legit to me.
But he's probably only wanting to sell depth therapy instead of CBT and rip off people this way.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

CBT has been working for me, I'm also in talk therapy where I address the root causes. I was told that if I can continue solo CBT that I'd be able to do both in the same sessions.

I think CBT works but you probably need to already have a foundation built with your problems to get full advantage of it. I don't know.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Well, I think there's plenty of evidence that brainwashing CAN do what it's meant to do. I guess CBT just isn't as effective as the kind of thing someone like the CIA might come up with (and probably has).


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

yeah it doesn't work just pour more drugs in everyone


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Has CBT ever been sold as a "cure"? It's a way of immediately addressing problems so that someone can better function.


Also... the daily mail. :serious:


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

Yeah, CBT may not help long term, especially if you stop. I think it has to do with people being conditioned back into their mental illness because they stopped controlling their own conditioning. 

Much like exercise, CBT isn't all that interesting or fun, so it's easy to stop doing it. If you want to stay in shape, you have to keep exercising. If you want to stay mentally healthy, you have to consistently condition yourself into healthy thinking habits, especially if your genetic happiness set point is lower than most people's or your circumstances (toxic work, family, etc., environments) are continually trying to condition you back into mental illness. 

It would be better if we were in circumstances (healthy work environment, family environments, etc.) that conditioned us into having healthy thinking habits. Unfortunately, this often isn't the case. It would be better if we were doing work that helped keep us physically healthy, but, unfortunately, this usually isn't the case (sedentary jobs, junk food in cafeteria, etc.). We have to take responsibility for these deficiencies via exercise -- mental and physical.


It's so easy to allow yourself to be a victim of your circumstances or genetics. According to the How of Happiness by Sonja Lyubomirsky, happiness is 10% circumstance, 40% behavior, and 50% genetic. 


I think that if you can max out the behavioral portion of the happiness pie via exercise, CBT, expressing gratitude, practicing optimism, etc., you'll increase your sense of self-efficacy, which, in turn, will help you change negative circumstances that can make it difficult for you to behave in ways that can max out your behavioral happiness.


But, yeah, I don't view CBT as a cure. I view it, much like with eating healthy and exercise, as something I just have to do regularly to keep me healthy. Much like how I don't view some short term diet as a cure for obesity, I don't view some short term CBT program as a cure for mental illness. That weight and those mentally unhealthy thinking habits can easily become a problem again if I don't maintain healthy habits.


----------



## Willtochange99 (Nov 24, 2014)

BAM^^ Thank you Esteban. 

I agree completely with him. I am working the same CBT program as him and have noticed an improvement in my SA. I am not cured by any means but it is a tool I use to work towards staying healthy. I also understand that after my CBT therapy sessions are over I will have to continue to fight my SA from arising again, using the CBT techniques I have learned.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

:^l


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

The author is a proponent of psychodynamic therapy. "Let's talk about your childhood for several years."

He's out in left field. And the article itself has no links to research. CBT _does_ work long term, very well and superior to other treatments such as medications.



WillYouStopDave said:


> Well, I think there's plenty of evidence that brainwashing CAN do what it's meant to do. I guess CBT just isn't as effective as the kind of thing someone like the CIA might come up with (and probably has).


CBT has nothing to do with brainwashing. Good quality CBT enables a patient to make rational discoveries for themselves.

Unfortunately some forms of CBT simply try to shove positive thinking down one's throat. I don't believe this is effective. In fact it is often counterproductive.


----------

